

MongoDB approach to database synchronization - meghan
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2010/04/30/mongodb-approach-to-database-synchronization/

======
meghan
Dwight Merriman's presentation on Replication at MongoSF:
[http://www.slideshare.net/mongosf/mongodb-replication-
dwight...](http://www.slideshare.net/mongosf/mongodb-replication-dwight-
merriman)

